# Sprayer fix



## Kayne123 (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a titan 440i and it is stuck in primer dose anyone know how to fix this I have tried to clean it all out striped it down can’t seem to find the problem if anyone could help that would be grea


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Kayne123 said:


> I have a titan 440i and it is stuck in primer dose anyone know how to fix this I have tried to clean it all out striped it down can’t seem to find the problem if anyone could help that would be grea



replace the prime valve... OR take it to a shop and have a professional look at it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

needs new prime valve. They go out every year, so always have a spare. They are super easy to replace yourself.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> needs new prime valve. They go out every year, so always have a spare. They are super easy to replace yourself.



Quit dumping pressure from the prime valve and they'll last a lot longer than a year.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> MikeCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > needs new prime valve. They go out every year, so always have a spare. They are super easy to replace yourself.
> ...


Bingo. Always use the gun to relieve the pressure. The valve should last forever.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> Bingo. Always use the gun to relieve the pressure. The valve should last forever.



I've never used the valve to dump pressure and they still go out. And they do not last forever!! On my 440 I might have replaced 2-3 over 8years, but the 640 has had them replaced every year for sure, just higher pressures and harsher materials.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't know what to tell ya... I have two 840s, and the valves have never been replaced. The pumps hold pressure just fine. The one 840 is almost 20 years old, too.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> needs new prime valve. They go out every year, so always have a spare. They are super easy to replace yourself.


Really?! 

My 440i still has the original prime valve & haven’t had an issue yet but now I’m gunna grab am extra to keep in the kit cuz I seem to have been lucky so far 

Is there a youtube video showing how to quickly replace it when the time comes? (cuz u know it’ll be right in the middle of a job )


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PPD said:


> Really?!
> 
> My 440i still has the original prime valve & haven’t had an issue yet but now I’m gunna grab am extra to keep in the kit cuz I seem to have been lucky so far
> 
> Is there a youtube video showing how to quickly replace it when the time comes? (cuz u know it’ll be right in the middle of a job )


Knock on wood, my graco 490 is over ten years old and haven't had to do a thing to it.
All that aside, the OP hasn't checked in for a month since he posted this. Wonder if its still stuck.😉


----------

